# My classical covers on electric guitar



## BookOfTaliesyn

Hello everybody,
I'm a huge fan of classical music but also a big rock fan so I like to make strange covers. I know there's a lot of electric guitar covers and there's also a big debate about "rocking the classics" but I'm just here to share a bit of my work, I do it for fun only, I hope you'll like it


----------



## Yoshi

I like them . My favourite is Mozart's 25th symphony for some reason.


----------



## Wicked_one

Nice playing and nice covers 

Do you have more on the list for the future?


----------



## clavichorder

Nice playing! It sounds really good and you use some cool techniques for expression, like the slow part in the Brahms Hungarian dance.


----------

